# Dr. wants to do a D&C, what do I do??



## CAMommie (Jan 17, 2003)

I could sure use some advise. I had a positive home pregnancy test on 3/25, I called my gyn to go in for a test to be certain. I had that appointment on 3/28. I have had no bleeding or problems, the Dr. Scheduled me for an ultrasound 2 weeks later on the 11th. I figured that because I am now 35 they take extra precautions. After the ultrasound the Dr. said that they did not find a hb so wanted me back for another in one week.
After that u/s I got the same story, so he wanted me back 4 days later for another plus he wanted me to have HCG bloodwork, one on friday and then another on Monday. So today I have the third u/s, still no hb, actually he says they arent' seeing the baby at all, the bloodwork came back at 43434 on the friday and 44575 (approx.) on the MOnday. He wants me to have another on Thursday and a followup u/s on Friday and then schedule me for a d & c. It just seems so early??? I have no gage for how high the blood counts should be etc. Is there a reason to do a d & c as opposed to just letting it happen naturally??


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll tell ya that I'm not familar about the blood count numbers to answer anything on that, but maybe someone more knowledgeable on that subject can chime in about that.

How many weeks are you?? Depending on how far along you are now can have different answers to your question. If you are just 6 to 8 weeks along after finding out you were pregnant not even a month ago, there shouldn't even be a heartbeat yet, in my experience there isn't one til at least 9 weeks sometimes later with woman with more adoipose tissue. But if you had been pregnant for some time before finding out last month say 10 to 12 weeks then I might see the doctors concern. (And like I said, I'm not sure of the importance of those blood test numbers, if it's a white cell count, that can be the signs of an infection starting with the rising numbers, but please find out what exactly what test it is and what it's for before taking what I'm saying into any consideration, I could be wrong!)

I had to have a D & C after a miscarriage, but my experience was I had found out at 13 1/2 weeks that the baby had stopped growing at 10 weeks (I didn't have the blood tests you had done). It is said the body will naturally start miscarrying after 2 weeks or so but after 3 and a 1/2 weeks my body hadn't, so the concern is an infection inside the uterus. Or even if someones body does miscarry and not all of the tissue is expelled an infection can happen that way.

I'm hoping the best for you and will look forward to an update on your pregnancy (fingers crossed). I hope my information is more helpful than not...


----------



## naotalba (May 29, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.
Remember, you have the right to refuse medical treatment until you are comfortable with the answers. You don't have to have the d&c right away, or at all. I don't know how high the bloodwork numbers (hcg) should be, but the main concern is that they should have doubled over 3 days, and they didn't. Usually, with an ultrasound, they can find a heartbeat at 6 weeks. The fact that they can't find a fetus or heartbeat, combined with the fact that your Hcg didn't double, makes it pretty certain that the baby passed away, or never developed at all.
As far as whether or not to have the d&c, that is a personal choice--usually it is only medically necessary if there are signs of infection (flu-like symptoms) or hemmoraging. I chose to have a d&c because I had been carrying a dead baby for 6 weeks, and felt like I couldn't wait any longer. Most people begin the actual miscarriage within 4-6 weeks after the baby dies.


----------



## CAMommie (Jan 17, 2003)

My pregnancy symptoms are starting to go away







so I guess I am to believe the dr. is correct. I have another blood test to take today and see the dr. in the am for the results. I still have not had any spotting or cramping. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## weesej (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that







I lost a pregnancy last summer that never started to develop. I began spotting in week 9 and miscarried in week 11. It is very hard to carry a pregnancy that you know is not viable, but there are risks to a D and C and your body knows what to do. It is possible to perforate your uterus and casue complications in a later pregnancy like uterine rupture and placenta accreta. These are uncommon, but I also feel that it is very cold way to lose any baby on a table with your legs spread and being suctioned out. I personal feel it best to and have waited it out to have my baby in my tub, cry with my family, and bury her. I did however have ALOT of phone support from my midwife who would have come at any time if things were not going smoothy or could have had my DH drive me to the hospital if I bled to much. With very early pregnancy losses all of these risks are minimal. It is actually very common for there to be up to 2 months between baby death and miscarriage. If your symptoms are starting to fade, your body is catching on that things are not right. You will be in my prayers, hoping everything goes smoothly and you begin to find peace.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

I went in at 5wks because I had some spotting and the NP saw what we think was a heartbeat, she said it was too early to see a HB though. I also had spotting every month I would have expected AF. Then at my 9wk appt we saw the HB and even saw the baby jiggle. Then at my 13wk appt we saw a baby but no heartbeat. When they measured they said the baby stopped growing at 10wks. Knowing that my mind knew my baby died and I had a D&C. For awhile I was happy with that decision, it caused me zero physical pain, opposed to the possibility of a painful natural m/c at 3 am or while I was at work and a trip to the ER. At the same time though, I always wonder what if the baby was just positioned wierd or something else that I don't know about. Even though my mind knows I did the right thing sometimes I don't know and wish I would have let nature do its thing. If it would happen to me again, I don't know if I would do another D&C.


----------

